# Ok what about deadlifts and hernias?



## AKIRA (Aug 9, 2005)

After my q & a about knees/shins getting scraped, I thought Id ask something else.

Is it possible to get a hernia by doing a deadlift?  Properly or improperly?  

Just got worried today while doing them.

How would you know, if youre getting  a hernia?

And shit, what exactly IS  a hernia?


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 9, 2005)

Wow. You'd definitely know if you got one. It's not something you find out six months later in a CAT scan or something. You won't get one if you lift properly and sensibly.


----------



## Sam40 (Aug 9, 2005)

To put it crudely, your guts end up in your ball sack, and believe me you will know.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 9, 2005)

So, some slight pressure on my nuts isnt it?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 9, 2005)

You would notice a popping or pulling sensation from the area
when you do things like

Cough
Sneeze
Laugh

anything that puts external pressure onto the abdominal area will cause this

did you feel a pull or strain when lifting?
you may have only yoinked a hip flexor or groin muscle

I pulled mine last November, but the hernia didn't gradually grow to
an detectable level in til march of this year

also it doesn't have to be near your balzak, it can be anywhere
on your abdominal region


----------



## JayBee (Aug 9, 2005)

they are most common around the belly button and second most common in your nuts, i believe.  a hernia is when your intestines break through the muscle wall.  the abs are weak around the belly button and there is a hole the nuts fall through when youre a kid hence they are most likelyto occur in those places.  it happens when you put excessive pressure in your body cavity like by not exhaling when lifting the weight... creates lots of pressure and your guts pop through.  its fucked.  if you think you are developing one, go see a doctor or ask a professional.  get a physical.


----------



## Cold Iron (Aug 9, 2005)

my nuts kinda hurt from reading this...


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 9, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> my nuts kinda hurt from reading this...



I feel you on that one.  Ouch.


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 9, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I feel you on that one.  Ouch.


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 9, 2005)

http://www.stayinginshape.com/3osfcorp/libv/i58.shtml


----------



## mervin (Aug 10, 2005)

I have had four hernia operations and deadlift over 400LBS every week. If you have a hernia, you will not need to ask if you have a hernia.


----------



## tannywild (Aug 10, 2005)

I had a hernia operation. Was in my lower abs. 

Mine was genetic, just had a weak muscle wall. But if you get a hernia from lifting too heavy of weight, oh believe me, you will know.

Will be a pain unlike any you have felt. And the surgery... oh god. haha. Just hope you dont get one basically. And if you "think" you have a hernia, you probably dont.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 10, 2005)

There is no "developing" a hernia. You get it or you don't. And on that note you can still get a hernial lifting with perfect form. It just ends up being too much pressure there.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 10, 2005)

Well good.  I guess I have little to fear at this point.  My brother had 2 hernias and back then when I asked how it happened, it was cuz "he lifted with his back and not his legs."  My brother doesnt work out either...


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 10, 2005)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> Well good.  I guess I have little to fear at this point.  My brother had 2 hernias and back then when I asked how it happened, it was cuz "he lifted with his back and not his legs."  My brother doesnt work out either...



If it was from lifting, it was because he wasn't breathing properly.  However, by the same token, it is not the worst idea to hold your breath for brief bursts because the added intraabdominal pressure helps to prevent injuries to your lower back.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 10, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> There is no "developing" a hernia


I dont buy this one...

When I got mine...

It was in November of 2004...
I was doing Bent Rows with 295 I think

the second set with that weight, I pulled it -  

had to stop and move on to the next exercise,
which didn't feel right either...

After 2 days I didn't feel it at all
no problem, right?

UNTIL like early February when it began punching at me.
the popping was barely noticable at first

I went to a doctor he said I was fine, probably a muscle strain

but it kept getting worse
at the end of march I went back to the same guy
he said he barely felt it

he refered me to a surgeon who said I was ready for the knife right away

You will know if the sensations persist


----------



## JayBee (Aug 10, 2005)

typically youll get a small one, and it will get worse and worse.. its not like BAM! your intestines arent on the inside anymore, or anything.  they most often start off small.. but youd feel it, i think.


----------



## pscaputo (Aug 5, 2011)

A hernia is what you just got


----------



## bdeljoose (Aug 5, 2011)

I had an umbilical hernia years ago. the doctor said alot of men are born with one and don't notice until the tear increases.


----------



## GMO (Aug 5, 2011)

pscaputo said:


> A hernia is what you just got


 

What's with resurrecting all these old posts from '05, and your pointless comments on them?  Are you bored or just psychotic?  Negged...


----------



## bdeljoose (Aug 5, 2011)

extra posts help


----------

